# 2005 Keystone Outback 27Rsds On Ebay For >$10K



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Saw this..it's a great deal...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.m748&item=170535284843&viewitem=&_trkparms=clkid%3D5888770595392564560


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I do like that the dealer includes pics of the problems, like the bad tires, cigarette burn and apparent roof leakage in the front bedroom.


----------

